# Neuer Prozessor



## Palabubble (9. Januar 2012)

Tag zusammen,

hab mir letztens SWTOR zugelegt und leider muss ich feststellen, dass ich, sobald mehrer Spieler auf einem Haufen, stehn hässlige FPS Einbrüche hab vorallem wenn danns infight geht ist teilweise Diashow angesagt.

Laut Systemvorraussetzungen sind Graka und Arbeitsspeicher im grünen Bereich nur am Prozessor haperts. Da ist empfohlen 4x2,5 und ich hab halt nur 2x3.

Bitte um paar Vorschläge, da ich dann ja auch nenen neues Mainboard brauch (oder?  ) und wahrscheinlich auch nen neues Netzteil.

Im Moment hab ich:
E8400 mit wie gesagt 2x3 GHz
HD 6870
4Gb Ram
Win 7 64 Bit
Netzteil mit 500W

Need help, will wieder mit ordentlichen FPS zocken könn ;D


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Also, vor ein paar Wochen hättest Du noch einen Q8400 nachkaufen können, der war für ca 130€ zu haben - aber auch das wäre schon grenzwertig gewesen bei der Frage, ob es sich "lohnt" im Vergleich zu einem Boardwechsel. Der Vorteil wäre da halt, dass Du windows nicht neu einrichten brauchst.

Aber inzwischen sind die billigsten So775-Quadcores so teuer, dass Du vom gleichen Geld schon einen besseren AMD X4 inklusive Board bekommen kannst...


Da wäre jetzt die Frage: was kannst/willst Du denn ausgeben? Hinweis: für die CPU kannst DU noch 50-60€ bekommen, Mainboard hängt sehr vom Modell ab, manche "Top-Modelle" bringen noch viel, andere nur 15€. Beim RAM wirst Du so viel bekommen, dass Du genausoviel DDR3-1333 neu kaufen kannst (4GB kosten unter 20€)

Preis-Leistungsmäßig wäre ein AMD Board mit Sockel AM3 oder AM3+ für 60-70€ mit einem AMD X4 955 (115€) oder 965 (130€) wohl das beste, bei Intel kannst Du einen core i5-2300, 2400 oder 2500 (ca 155 - 190 €) nehmen mit einem passenden Board (ca 90-110€) - der Intel kann bei manchen Spielen ein deutliches Plus bringen, bei anderen ist er aber kaum schneller als ein X4 955/965.


----------



## Palabubble (9. Januar 2012)

Danke erstma für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich denke ich werde dann wohl eher einen AMD nehmen, da es ja doch n gutes Stück billiger ist im Vergleich zum Intel.
Wie groß ist da denn der Unterschied zwischen dem 955 und dem 965?Und welches Board würdest du dazu empfehlen?

Was du da vom RAM neukaufen geredet hast hab ich jetz auch nich gecheckt. Was hab ich davon meine 4GB zu verkaufen nur um dann 4GB neu zukaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Für ein modernes Board brauchst Du DDR3-RAM, und Du hast mit hoher Sicherheit DDR2, da es nur wenige Boards für sockel 775 mit DDR3 gibt. Da DDR3 seit 1-2 Jahren der Standard ist und DDR2 nur noch selten produziert wird, kostet DDR2 halt ca doppelt so viel wie DDR3, daher kriegst Du durch den Verkauf von DDR2 genug Geld für die gleiche Menge DDR3. Und wenn Du willst, kannst Du auch für 10-15€ Aufpreis direkt 2x4GB DDR3-1333 kaufen (kriegst Du unter 40€)

Beim Board: Sparvarianten gibt es schon ab 40€. Ein rel gut ausgestattetes mit modernem Chipsatz für Sockel AM3+ kostet ca 80€. Da kannst Du den 970er-Chipsatz nehmen. Hängt halt davon ab, wo Du die Teile kaufen willst.

Bei der CPU ist der UNterschied nicht groß, aber je nach dem, welchen Shop Du nimmst, kostet der 955 halt fast so viel wie der 965 oder sogar wie der X4 970, so dass man die 10-15€ dann auch ausgeben sollte.

zB 955 http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26625&agid=1242  120€
x4 970 http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=40649&agid=1242  132€

Board: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=52889&agid=1232 75€

8GB RAM zB http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=38052&agid=1192  oder http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=50727&agid=1192  35-37€


----------



## Palabubble (9. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Preisunterschied so gering ausfällt kann ich ja auch den 970 nehmen. 
In wie Weit wäre es denn sinnvoll nochma 8euronen draufzulegen und gleich den 975 zu nehmen?

Wo liegt denn bei den 2 RAM Teieln die du da gepostet hast der unterschied? Für mich haben die nur unterschiedliche farben


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Den 965 gibt es wohl nicht mehr so oft, dafür gibt es vermehrt den 970 oder 975. Also, ich meine schon, dass die 20€ Aufpreis sich lohnen.

Alternate ist halt überall ein bisschen teurer als zB hardwareversand.


----------



## Palabubble (9. Januar 2012)

Hatte irgendwie net gesehn dass du schon was gepostet hattest. Hab auch zuerst bei hardwareversand geschaut aber irgendwas hab ich da net gefunden gehabt und dann hab ich mir gedacht schauste ma noch wo anders 

Dann wär des aber schonma geklärt, bleibt nur noch die Frage muss dann noch irgendwas anderes beachten wenn ich den 975 nehm?
Netzteil/Gehäuse/ irgendwelche Kabel weil andere Anschlüsse oder sowas...Prozessor Kühler? Ist glaub net dabei oder?
Seh bei dem zumindest nix davon hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 975 Box Black Edition, Sockel AM3


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

"Box" ist immer mit Kühler, Du kannst aber - wenn Du willst - einen Kühler für 15-20€ dazubestellen, zB der Scythe Katana 3. Damit kühlst Du dann etwas besser und leiser als mit dem "Box"-Kühler. 

Wenn Du einen Extrakühler nimmst, dann achte darauf, dass der für möglichst viele Sockel passt - zB den Katana 3 gibt es als Version "für alle Sockel", aber auch als "nur AMD" - wenn der für alels passt, dann kannst Du den Kühler halt eher auch mal für eine erneute Aufrüstung nutzen.

ps: schau mal hier, nachher liegt das Problem gar nicht an der CPU, sondern am SPiel => SWTOR-Performance: Indoor-FPS-Problem bekannt, vorläufige Lösung veröffentlicht


----------



## Palabubble (9. Januar 2012)

Alles was da beschrieben wird hab ich schon gemacht. Alles auf UltraLow gestellt, höre kein Musik mehr nebenbei, hab sogar die Auflösung kleiner gemacht. Außerdem ist des da beschriebene problem net des selbe was ich hab. Was da steht hat ja nichts mit Rechnerleistung zu tun sondern mit dem Spiel da es ja nur in Innenräumen auftritt. Bei mir is aber wenn halt viele Effekte/Spieler erscheinen...solang ich alleine unterwegs bin läuft alles Prime bei teilweise sogar 40FPS+, aber wehe es tauchen 1-2 Spieler auf die auch irgendnen scheiß casten.


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, der Core 2 Duo ist aber trotzdem nicht mehr der schnellste^^, da lohnt es sich so oder so, aufzurüsten.
Der 975er ist ne gute Wahl, wenn du noch n bisschen mehr ausgeben willst, dann bekommst du mit den Intel i5 2400 nochmal deutlich mehr (spürbare) Leistung. Kann ich aus praktischer Erfahrung raus nur bestätigen.


----------



## Palabubble (9. Januar 2012)

So viel wollte ich dann aber auch iweder net ausgeben, würde gern unter 300 bleiben was mit dem intel+passendem board, zumindest bei dem was ich jetz grad gefunden hab net möglich is 

Ich bin auch net jemand der immer auf UltraHigh zocken muss, mir reichts wenn ich auf mittel konstante fps hab...wennn ich zock achte ich ja schließlich aufs zocken und net darauf wie geil die umgebung aussieht...vorallem net bei mmo's


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Januar 2012)

Mit dem Intel+Board+RAM kommst du nicht über 300 Euro.

i5 2400 + ASUS P8H67-V + 4GB RAM 1333
165 Euro + 90 Euro + 20 Euro = 275 Euro^^

Und dann verkaufst du dein altes System noch. 
Aber natürlich würde ein Phenom auch ausreichen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

MIt AMD kommt man halt mit ca 50-60€ weniger aus. Man muss selber wissen, ob einem der Intel-Aufpreis die Sache wert ist - wie gesagt: die i5 2300 bis 2500 sind manchmal deutlich schneller, aber manchmal auch kaum schneller als ein X4 955 bis 975.


----------



## Palabubble (9. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich die AMD-konstellation bei Hardwarversand hol bin ich bei : 140(CPU)+75(Board)+35(RAM) macht 250 im gegensatz zu 290 für intel (zu den 275 noch 15 drauf für 8 statt 4 RAM). Wenn ich dann noch den extra kühler für 20 dazu nehm bin ich mit intel bei 310 
Aber auch ohne extra kühler hab ich bei intel 40euro mehr für ein leistungsplus was ich eig net brauch und angeblich auch nicht immer vorhanden ist  

und wie war des mit windows, des muss ich neu installieren bei neuem board?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Januar 2012)

Gut, das Intel-System wäre halt mal das Grundlegende...4GB RAM und nen Kühler könnte man auch günstig noch iwann nachrüsten.
Aber du kannst ruhig den AMD nehmen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (9. Januar 2012)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage: was hast du denn für eine internet verbindung, denn mit DSL light oder ähnlichen späßen würde mich das nicht wundern, wenn es ruckelt sobald mehrere spieler auf nem haufen rumstehen.


----------



## Palabubble (10. Januar 2012)

Am Internet liegts net...hab zwar keine überleitung aber durchgehend 50-60er ping. Außerdem sind meines Wissens nach "ruckeln" (low FPS) und "lags" (hoher ping) zwei Paar Schuhe


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Januar 2012)

Na ja, wie dem auch sei, ein neues System wäre so oder so zu empfehlen.

955+Gigabyte 970 UD3+4 GB RAM = 220 Euro

ggf .noch Kühler+ 4GB extra = 260 Euro


----------



## svd (11. Januar 2012)

Pucki123 bietet im Kleinanzeigenforum eine ähnliche Kombo an. 

Wenn ihr euch einig werdet, könntest du das gesparte Geld zB. in eine stärkere Grafikkarte stecken ( zB. HD6950 statt HD6870) oder einfach mehr SWTOR Gametime kaufen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (11. Januar 2012)

@pala 
prinzipiell hast du damit recht, aber oft wird das miteinander verwechselt, bzw die möglichkeit von lags außen vor gelassen.
würde außerdem auch zu amd greifen, die leistung sollte eigentlich reichen, weiß zufällig wer, mit wie viel RAM SWTOR umgehen kann? gibt ja inzwischen mmo's die von >4GB profitieren, dann würde sich das evtl lohnen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. Januar 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Pucki123 bietet im Kleinanzeigenforum eine ähnliche Kombo an.
> 
> Wenn ihr euch einig werdet, könntest du das gesparte Geld zB. in eine stärkere Grafikkarte stecken ( zB. HD6950 statt HD6870) oder einfach mehr SWTOR Gametime kaufen.


 
Oder er nimmt noch die alte HD 5870 dazu....


----------

